# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Мужчина - это то, что он ест

## Irina

*Плотные и тяжелые кушанья* (мясные рагу, гамбургеры, пироги с начинкой) любят сибариты. Для них важны стабильность и предсказуемость, они не приветствуют перемен в жизни.

*Любители твердых хрустящих продуктов* (печенья, крекеров и тостов) – натуры агрессивные, склонные к раздражительности.

*Обожатели легких и хрустящих блюд*, таких, как салаты, овощи, фрукты, чипсы, поп-корн – люди легкие и веселые, они не способны надолго затаить обиду.

Те, кто предпочитает *блюда мягкой консистенции* (кремы, фруктовые пюре, мороженое, молочные каши, пудинги), являются людьми добрыми, отзывчивыми, но несколько наив-ными и инфантильными.

*Любители говядины* очень эмоциональны, ведут себя властно, говорят громким голосом. При этом чаще всего им безразличны проблемы других людей. Их общение с окружающими – это театр одного актера, они привыкли слушать только себя. Ясно, что это не вариант для брака.

*Те, кто любит свинину* – люди обаятельные и коммуникабельные. Они обожают участвовать в различных конкурсах и соревнованиях, но не ради победы, а из спортивного интереса. Однако в сложной ситуации легко теряются. Прежде чем связывать свою жизнь с таким мужчиной, следует хорошенько подумать.

*Любящие баранину* нередко жалуются на жизнь и всегда ищут поддержки у окружающих. Они ленивы и пассивны, однако более преданных друзей и надежных партнеров вам не найти. Как говорится, на любительницу…

*Те, кто предпочитает курятину*, часто занудливы и раздражительны. Упрямы, болезненно реагируют на критику, могут впадать в истерику по пустякам. Невероятно педантичны, всегда тщательно следят за своей внешностью. Мужчины – сторонники патриархата в семье. Однако особой нравственностью куроеды не отличаются, нередко изменяя партнерам по браку. Держитесь от подобных мужчин подальше!

*Любители рыбы* обладают острым умом и часто слывут эстетами. Они очень импульсивны, говорят быстро и прерывисто, легко меняют свое настроение, но при этом остаются эмоционально холодными натурами. С этим партнером сможет ужиться лишь такая же хладнокровная женщина.

*Те, кто любит блюда из яиц*, коммуникабельны и обладают отличной памятью, но недостаточно гибки в общении. Они стремятся доминировать над другими людьми. Если вы по жизни любите подчиняться, то вариант неплохой. А вот самодостаточным женщинам лучше поискать другого партнера.

*Обожатели блюд из картофеля* склонны слепо верить различным догмам и идеалам. Однако, если они долго занимаются каким-то делом, оно может им надоесть и они начнут работать спустя рукава. Не ждите, что ваш партнер будет много зарабатывать или выполнять все домашние дела.

*Гречневую кашу* предпочитают индивидуалисты. У них сильный и жесткий характер, они неприхотливы в быту, но не выносят шума и суеты, поэтому стараются реже выходить «на люди» - например, находят работу на дому. Ужиться с таким типом крайне трудно. Разве что вы решите полностью посвятить ему жизнь и терпеть все его заморочки.

*Рис* любят гордые и благородные люди. Они способны с честью выходить из самых трудных ситуаций. Идеальные партнеры, но встречаются, к сожалению, редко.

----------


## Banderlogen

Забавно. 
Надеюсь никто не воспримет это всерьез. А то может получиться что-то вроде прикола на баше:
- Подарил на день святого валентина своей девушке подарок: карты Таро с инструкцией по гаданию. В первый же день нагадала, что нам надо расстаться... ***дец.

ЗЫ Рис

----------


## Irina

*Banderlogen*, именно по этой причине статья помещена в раздел Юмор))))

----------


## Vanya

> именно по этой причине статья помещена в раздел Юмор))))


я вот почему-то никогда этого не замечаю)))



свинина, если что... правда, вот в соревнованиях не люблю участвовать))

----------

